

Ask HN: Facebook Connect & Google Friend Connect as only way to register & login - dannyr

What's your opinion of using just FB Connect and Google Friend Connect as the only way to register or login to a site?&#60;p&#62;I know it depends on the target audience but would it be enough to cover most potential users?&#60;p&#62;With this, there is no need to deal with email validation and password thus making registration and login very easy.
======
pedalpete
I think it depends on what you are doing. If your site is something socially
connected, where people are likely to want to share their activities with
friends, then I think it makes sense. If it is more of a stand-alone thing, I
think it is disliked. If you are doing anything in the enterprise realm, I
would strongly suggest staying away from FB.

Is the login functionality central to your idea? Or can people use your site
without the login?

At the same time, I think it gets confusing to have too many options for login
as well. I sometimes go to a site and try to remember if I created my own
login, used FB Connect, or OpenID or what.

------
frossie
Visualise a person who is neither on Facebook or Friend Connect. (Hint: there
are quite a few of those).

If you are happy for that person not to use your site, then by all means do
what you plan.

------
dpnewman
have u checked out rpxnow.com or maybe clickpass as additional options for
offering multiple logins?

provides pretty close to universal coverage login-wise, easy to implement.

